# حصرى قارى الكتب الالكترونية الشهير Adobe Reader X 10.1.1 باحدث اصدارته



## engmmt (17 نوفمبر 2011)

حصرى قارى الكتب الالكترونية الشهير Adobe Reader X 10.1.1 باحدث اصدارته على اكثر من سيرفر



Adobe Reader X 10.1.1


















برنامج Adobe Reader ادوبي اكروبات ريدر قارىء الكتب الألكترونية والتي تكون صيغتها PDF البرنامج باخر اصدار وتم تغيير الشكل السابق بشكل احدث والطف واجمل واضافات اخرى جميلة فيه 



Adobe Reader® software lets you view, print, and search PDF files on a variety of devices and operating systems with faster launch time and real-time zooming and panning. You can use Adobe Reader to read, interact with, and print Portable Document Format (PDF) files generated by such applications as the Adobe Acrobat® family of products, Adobe Photoshop® Album, and more. Acrobat Reader also lets you fill in and submit PDF forms online. And when enabled by Acrobat Professional authors, you can now leverage robust commenting tools and actively participate in document reviews.

















SIZE : 50 MB

البرنامج مجانى



















*Hotfile*



*Adobe Reader X 10.1.1*




*Fileseve*



*Adobe Reader X 10.1.1*​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم
أخي المهندس الفاضل
يسعدني ويشرفنا موضوعك
ولكن ليس بمكانه الصحيح
هل يمكنك نقله في ملتقى البرامج العامة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=47​


----------



## engmmt (1 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## engmmt (2 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## passm55 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

ok


----------



## engmmt (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر يا شباب ​


----------



## engmmt (28 ديسمبر 2011)

Kaspersky Antivirus & Internet Security 2012 + Serials​


----------



## engmmt (3 يناير 2012)

*مشكور اخى الكريم *​


----------



## engmmt (25 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------

